# Star Wars Tai Chi with Lord Vader



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2011)

42 Movement Sword Form - Featuring Darth Vader
42&#22826;&#26497;&#21073; - &#26143;&#29699;&#22823;&#25112;


----------



## Kacey (Jul 5, 2011)

Clearly, someone has *way* too much spare time - but fun to watch!  :knight:


----------



## granfire (Jul 5, 2011)

Teflon Elbow?

(It somehow reminds me of Mel Brooks, maybe Charlie Chaplin...)


----------



## billc (Jul 5, 2011)

Using the lightsaber as a primarily thrusting weapon, especially against another lightsaber makes much more sense.  Also, just practising to cut the other guys hands would make more sense as well.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 6, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Using the lightsaber as a primarily thrusting weapon, especially against another lightsaber makes much more sense. Also, just practising to cut the other guys hands would make more sense as well.



Being the Star Wars geek that I am, I remember reading in one of the books that during the battles of the Sith and Jedi, their lightsaber fighting was alot more evolved, by the time that Luke learned to use it, lightsabers were mainly used against deflecting blaster bolts and thus were alot more circular in nature.

PS:  The next sentence will really get into geek stuff...

If you like the books read the first two books in the Darth Bane series (third one sucked).  They discuss how the Sith had different forms/katas that they would train.  Some were aggressive and powerful and others were more defensive in nature.


----------



## Steve (Jul 6, 2011)

More than you'll ever want to know about Jedi saber training: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Lightsaber_combat.

Terrific article and very thorough.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2011)

As a Taijiquan person I am both highly amused and highly offended. :uhyeah:

Now the obligatory Taijiquan comment. His form is TERRIBLE because if he were actually doing 42 form correctly he would have burned his arm off before he started :uhyeah:



stevebjj said:


> More than you'll ever want to know about Jedi saber training: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Lightsaber_combat.
> 
> Terrific article and very thorough.



WOW!!!

You're absolutely right Steve&#8230;that is WAY more than I wanted to ever know :uhyeah:


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 6, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> More than you'll ever want to know about Jedi saber training: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Lightsaber_combat.
> 
> Terrific article and very thorough.



thanks for the article link.  Part of me wishes that they would create the fictitious katas/fighting styles that they talk about for us jedi geeks to have fun with.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 6, 2011)

Same animator did Shu Dong Li doing Batman doing Xinjia Yi Lu too... just as awful... on all accounts.

And he would definitely burned a stripe on his arm if he were doing it right.


----------



## granfire (Jul 6, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> thanks for the article link.  Part of me wishes that they would create the fictitious katas/fighting styles that they talk about for us jedi geeks to have fun with.



Since you are such a jedi geek, make one! :angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2011)

The forms exist. Just have to hunt for them.  Unlike Paramount who sued Trek fans for doing Klingon forms, Lucas actually seems to like the fan community and encourages a lot of this stuff.


----------



## granfire (Jul 6, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The forms exist. Just have to hunt for them.  Unlike Paramount who sued Trek fans for doing Klingon forms, Lucas actually seems to like the fan community and encourages a lot of this stuff.



LOL
You have got to be kidding...on both counts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2011)

As to the second part, yeah. Paramount sued and sent out take down notices to the folks who published a series on actual forms for Klingon weapons. Fans will however continue to do them.











And yes, I am a geek.


----------



## granfire (Jul 6, 2011)

If I wasn't one myself we wouldn't get along so well! 
:lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 6, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> As to the second part, yeah. Paramount sued and sent out take down notices to the folks who published a series on actual forms for Klingon weapons. Fans will however continue to do them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh
1. OK the grip of the sword is wrong in all of them, 
2. The guard above the head will not stop anything, and a good strike will collapse it straight into their own heads,
3. Weight distribution/balance is also incorrect on all of them,
4. Youll only be able to spin your sword at me in a fight less than once, because the split second your tip is off me, Im hitting you,
5. Anyone who does acrobats in a sword fight is dead, again the second your weapon and your eyes go off me, Im hitting you,
6. Never shorten up your weapon,
OK enough ranting..off to iaido!!


----------



## granfire (Jul 6, 2011)

I think we found a nerdier Geek yet!
:lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol:  I stand beside my fellow sword geek on this one.  A decent _akumabarrai_ should sweep away all those false demons of the blade .


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 6, 2011)

Geek? Nerd? Yeah&#8230;. A bit&#8230;&#8230;

Sword, even fictional sword should be done &#8220;correctly&#8221;, it&#8217;s boring as all hell but it provides some realism to the film. 

But I do concede a five second sword fight will never drive people into the theatres&#8230;.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Geek? Nerd? Yeah&#8230;. A bit&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Sword, even fictional sword should be done &#8220;correctly&#8221;, it&#8217;s boring as all hell but it provides some realism to the film.
> 
> But I do concede a five second sword fight will never drive people into the theatres&#8230;.



Just out of curiousity, how would you grip the lightsaber as it differs from a smooth (as in no projections out of it) grip of the sword and is a one handed weapon, although two are sometimes used which differs from a katana?  Also, their is no balance point as compared to an actual sword.  The only weight is in the hilt of the weapon itself, this also effects it's use.  Also, their is a 360 degree cutting edge to the blade and it not limited to a single edge as in a katana, how does that play into it?  Lastly, why does everyone compare the use of the lightsaber to kendo, it also used western swordfighting methods that are different in how you grip the weapon.

Interesting comment about the balance etc.  I can't remember who said it, but one of the great swordsman of Japan lamented that what was being taught in the sword-do arts would get a person killed on the battlefield because the footwork was all wrong for actual fighting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2011)

Actual lightsaber fighting would probably combine aspects of stick fighting arts with sword arts.  I can see some FMA influences in the double sword scenes from EP2 for example.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actual lightsaber fighting would probably combine aspects of stick fighting arts with sword arts. I can see some FMA influences in the double sword scenes from EP2 for example.



You do realize how geeky that post makes you sound don't you :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm deputy quadrant commander, dark vengeance quadrant, part of the dark moon fleet, klingon assault group.
My geekyness is guaranteed.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 7, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> You do realize how geeky that post makes you sound don't you :uhyeah:



If you recognize your geekness, then you truly aren't a geek. :jediduel:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 7, 2011)

:chuckles:  Is that a bit like "Self praise is no praise at all"? .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm deputy quadrant commander, dark vengeance quadrant, part of the dark moon fleet, klingon assault group.
> My geekyness is guaranteed.



Touché deputy quadrant commander :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> If you recognize your geekness, then you truly aren't a geek. :jediduel:



I had not thought of that...point taken


----------

